# Hrc Rockwell tester- What do you guys use ?



## Guirotin (Dec 16, 2022)

Hi ! 
Everything is in the title:
How do you guys perform your hrc rockwell measurements :
Do you have machines or do you sub-contract those tests ? If you have machines, which one ? (so i can try to find one) 
Do you perform it on every knife you make ? 

Cheers !


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 16, 2022)

I looked at used machines ant the options were broken ones for $200 with mining parts 2 hrs away. I purchased a new grizzly tester for $1100. I now have confidence in every blade I heat treat and test. 

If I had to do it again, maybe I would have tried the broken machine route. 

As long as you have a standard, and get decent results, it doesn’t matter what machine you use.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Dec 16, 2022)

If you keep your eyes open, sometimes you get lucky. Craigslist bestowed this little gem upon me for the princely sum of $400. Works great after cleaning the cylinder and gets used on each and every blade I make. I've even used it, when possible, on manufactured knives just to test where the heat treat was at the factory.
Whatever you pick up, make sure to get the most accurate standard you can find, so you can have peace of mind.

-Mark


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 16, 2022)

In the USA I had a Goko Seiki. I was lucky. Got it barely used from the machine shop I worked at. Their original purchase

Now I have a Hoytom ,
Made in spain


----------



## Guirotin (Dec 17, 2022)

Thanks very much for your answers ! 
I'll try to find something in my country ! 

Testing a blade will make a tiny hole no ? So you do it before the final grinding ?


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 17, 2022)

Guirotin said:


> Thanks very much for your answers !
> I'll try to find something in my country !
> 
> Testing a blade will make a tiny hole no ? So you do it before the final grinding ?


It makes a dimple. I test on tangs that will be covered or more importantly cutting edges before grinding.


----------



## Guirotin (Dec 17, 2022)

Thats what i thought, thanks !


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Dec 17, 2022)

I've got an older tester from (I think) the original run that was used by a USAF machine shop. A bit of TLC, a few new parts, and a certified indenter later and reads as accurately as any of the testers we've got in the labs. The old testers if properly maintained are excellent.


----------



## Illyria (Dec 18, 2022)

I use a grizzly tester. Had a few used testers available locally, but decided to be lazy and not restore one, haha.


----------



## Dr. Knives (Dec 22, 2022)

I use a HR-150A


----------



## Guirotin (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks guys ! 
And do you find it useful ? I mean, is it worth the investment ?


----------



## Dr. Knives (Dec 22, 2022)

100% useful. Otherwise you’re flying completely blind. You’re still flying semi-blind with only a hardness tester, but it’s better than inputting numbers into a kiln and praying. But in the end you work with what you’ve got, and heat treatment is only one part of a good knife. Not the end of the world if heat treatment is suboptimal


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 22, 2022)

Guirotin said:


> Thanks guys !
> And do you find it useful ? I mean, is it worth the investment ?


110% worth the piece of mind. I can ensure my Heat treat is spot on and ensure a customer that I got it right.


----------



## gc0220 (Dec 22, 2022)

Anyone bought one of the units they're selling on alibaba? They look legit to me, but I wouldn't roll the dice on a grand to find out.

Here's one:






China Manual Superficial Digital Touch Screen Rockwell Hardness Tester - Buy Hardness Tester,Rockwell Hardness Tester,Hardness Testing Machine Product on Alibaba.com


China Manual Superficial Digital Touch Screen Rockwell Hardness Tester - Buy Hardness Tester,Rockwell Hardness Tester,Hardness Testing Machine Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





Here's one that supports multiple tests: 






Liyi Hbrv-187.5 All In One Metal Brinell Rockwell Vicker Universal Hardness Tester - Buy Universal Hardness Tester,Metal Hardness Tester,Rockwell Hardness Tester Product on Alibaba.com


Liyi Hbrv-187.5 All In One Metal Brinell Rockwell Vicker Universal Hardness Tester - Buy Universal Hardness Tester,Metal Hardness Tester,Rockwell Hardness Tester Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## TRPV4 (Dec 22, 2022)

That's fine, just make sure to calibrate it


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 22, 2022)

gc0220 said:


> Anyone bought one of the units they're selling on alibaba? They look legit to me, but I wouldn't roll the dice on a grand to find out.
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t have done it on my first one. Now that I have a better feel for hardness testers I would be more likely to gamble on Ali express or used.


----------



## Guirotin (Dec 23, 2022)

Anyone has any feedback on those testers, that converts leeb to hrc ? 
I dont really have place in my workshop for a big table hrc tester. I suppose that on a single value that they are less reliable, but if you do 10 measures (or more) all along the blade, dont you think the average value would be good enough for a precise value (+/-1hrc) ? 



https://www.kern.swiss/de/messgeraete/haertepruefgeraete/haertepruefung-von-metallen-leeb/kern-hn-d



And 









Mobiles Leeb-Härteprüfgerät | TOSAG AG, 425,30 CHF


Mobiles Leeb-Härteprüfgerät online entdecken ✔ TOP Qualität ✔ TOP Preise ✔ Schneller Versand ➤ jetzt online bestellen!




www.tosag.ch





Cheers


----------



## PolishAvenger (Dec 23, 2022)

No experience with Leeb portables, but here's an interesting read. Pretty finicky stuff for my taste.



Leeb Testing Factors


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Dec 23, 2022)

Guirotin said:


> Anyone has any feedback on those testers, that converts leeb to hrc ?
> I dont really have place in my workshop for a big table hrc tester. I suppose that on a single value that they are less reliable, but if you do 10 measures (or more) all along the blade, dont you think the average value would be good enough for a precise value (+/-1hrc) ?
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not really. These sorts of testers are sensitive to thin light samples (like knives) as well as (I think) magnetism, and vibrations. I doubt the measurements for knives (especially if they are ground) would lack both precision and accuracy.

you may have better luck with something like this although I *cannot* vouch for the accuracy of these as I have never used one. I highly recommend doing some research as it may be a good solution to your situation.


----------



## Guirotin (Dec 24, 2022)

Thanks for these ! 



Troopah_Knives said:


> Unfortunately not really. These sorts of testers are sensitive to thin light samples (like knives) as well as (I think) magnetism, and vibrations. I doubt the measurements for knives (especially if they are ground) would lack both precision and accuracy.
> 
> you may have better luck with something like this although I *cannot* vouch for the accuracy of these as I have never used one. I highly recommend doing some research as it may be a good solution to your situation.


Can you repost the link please, it is a google search that leads me to leeb testers...


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 24, 2022)

*Rockwell tester*


----------

